# Opinions please on rescues?



## GSDinOly (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi







So, in last few months it seems Rescues here in my state are taking alot of heat. The issues have ranged from adopting out a GSD for med research, to deliberately passing up good new parent/owners, and it seems to me something "just not right" might be going on. I am personally getting the feeling that our local rescues might be...dare I say it...kinda crooked and onesided? I am so scared writing this post to ask....but has anyone heard of these things going on, and do rescues put down dogs that might have had a chance because they cannot find homes? Would there be any political or financial motivations for the rescues to gain? They claim our rescues are overcrowded, but then I hear of these things, looked into them to make sure it was not just hearsay on the part of someone being denied a dog, and I'm stuck worrying about the dogs now, and...I'm angry! I would like to hope either I or possibly a family member can certainly feel comfortable going through a local rescue, but now I'm kinda put off by it. I know you guys here on the board are really knowledgeable and honest and careing GSD rescuers, and your thoughts would mean alot to me! I thank you for all you do out of the kindness of your hearts for these dogs Hopefully some responses will put my mind at ease, and if you need more info I can provide that too...thank you!


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I have heard of rescues who are less than above board. I have heard of rescues that become hoarders and become counter productive. But I think most rescue groups do what they set out to do, match needy dogs with good long term situations. The folks we got Clover from are wonderful. When they run out of space, they stop pulling new dogs into their program. They turn down potential adoptees, as they don't meet the standards they use. Sure, those folks are likely to get a dog somewhere, but the rescue I work with figures that these dogs they process through have already had it rough, they want to make sure that when they place one, it is a good forever home.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Over here in the Northeast we have wonderful Rescues and Shelters, but down south the shelters are not so good. probably they have less money and more dogs. Do you mean a shelter or a rescue? I hope it is not true!


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

I went through a hard time a while back while trying to adopt a cat from a rescue. I really just wanted an adult purebred persian, himalayan, or ragdoll. Most rescues didnt even respond back and I was turned down because I have a couple intact dogs. There are so many cats and dogs out there that need a home. i can see their reasoning for this, but it really discouraged me and I ended up buying a cat out of the local paper...







not ideal, but I had my heart set on one of these breeds and I had no luck finding one in my local shelter. I dont regret it because I have a healthy very sweet Kitty names Luna!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

You really have to have facts from both sides (which you don't seem to have) to judge the situation. People get declined and some of them are very vindictive about it. Nobody who wants a dog thinks that they are a bad owner. Rescues get criticized for keeping unadoptable dogs forever while adoptable dogs die, for spending a lot of money on one health problem instead of using it to save a bunch of dogs, etc. If they euthanized unadoptable dogs or those with issues, they will also be criticized. Without walking in their shoes, it is impossible to judge the situation. 

It is easy to expect everybody else to be perfect and do right by everybody. Rescue volunteers are not magicians with unlimited resources. We tend to invite people who attack us to come and help us by making their hands dirty and by personally making a contribution to making things the way they feel things should be. Much of the public tends to have totally unreasonable expectations on rescue volunteers including being on a pushbutton 24/7.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Most recently we had someone throw a tantrum on us for declining her. Six months earlier this person surrenderred two of her cats to the city shelter where they were euthanized. She moved in with the boyfriend who was allergic so the cats had to go. 

She bombarded us with e-mails for weeks and she feels that she is a wonderful person and the best pet owner. She blamed the bad cat rescues for the death of her cats since they a waitlist for owners dumping their beloved animals. This person's family, also all pet lovers, with farms, could also not find a spot for the two poor animals. That was the job of the bad rescuers who never do enough for the big bucks they don't get paid. The young woman of course could no way wait with moving in with the boyfriend until a safe place was found for her "beloved" pets. Of course, she cried so much after she got them killed. The power of sex, I guess...


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

you are so right about that RebelGSD, and i'm REALLY glad you didn't call it LOVE. my shep's original owner got a new boyfriend and abandoned him at a kill shelter. just turned around and walked away. he was still looking for her when i brought him home. he's not lookin' anymore!

http://shep-goes-home.blogspot.com


----------



## GSDinOly (Apr 19, 2009)

RebelGSD, Sorry if you think I was attacking you, I am not attacking any rescue, but since the rescues here really don't speak up against the accusations, I don't know who to beleive. If you'd like, you can see what I see by going to http://seattle.craigslist.org/search/ccc?query=german%20shepherd, then maybe you'll see my point to all the questions, and liking this board I came here to ask. I totally understand people will get vindictive when not given the pet they want, and of course theres two sides to every story!! But really, it piqued my curiosity because of all the unanswereds. Thanks for your replies everyone!







I'll try not to worry about it so much.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Every Rescue has their own set of rules for adopting out the dogs/cats in their care. Several people on this board have been turned down by one rescue but adopted from another.

In one of the CL posts I can see the rescues point with the dogs being outside all day. That is something that isn't in the comfort zone for most rescues and for a lot of breeders. Too many bad things can happen when the dog is outside all day and no one is home.

Val


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Asking what people think about rescues is like asking what people think about, say, short people. There are all kinds of short people -some are delightful, some are not, and some of the ones I like, someone else may not be able to get along with.

There are a whole range of rescue organisations and I'm sorry to say there are also organizations who call themselves "rescues" who don't fit my definition of what a rescue is. In addition, there are people who make a profit on the back of defenseless animals, and again, these are not rescues in any sense of the word. 

So while you may wish to discuss some of these specific issues, the question as currently worded can't really be discussed in a coherent way.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: GSDinOlyRebelGSD, Sorry if you think I was attacking you,


Rebel wasn't attacking you. She was giving you an example.


----------



## GSDinOly (Apr 19, 2009)

Wow, I cannot beleive that girl did that, and expected to adopt. How crazy. When you come across that kind of heartless and irresponsible behavior, no wonder screening is the way it is!! I've really enjoyed the input thus far, maybe I will consider as a foster in the future!


----------



## MassiChewSits (Mar 10, 2009)

As far as deliberately passing on good potential adopters...who doing the judging of who a good adopter is? That is the first question I'd ask. I would take the judgement of an established rescue over that of a spurned adopter or a journalist trying to make a story. Consider the source. Of course you must take into account if the rescue is for real- established with some transparency.

I briefly looked into our regional GSD rescue as an option to get a GSD. They have guidelines and requirements that I suppose some would say are obstructive to deserving adopters (fence requirements, frequent home visits, etc.). I myself cannot currently meet every one of their requirements, but I think there is sound reasoning for them. I would be turned own today, and I'd be fine with that. As I understand it, rescue dogs are special, most have one or two things to get over before they transform into great dogs. 

You have to look at the big picture-the well-being of a dog is paramount. Rescues are devoting time and money to work through issues that some GSD's have in order to make them adoptable.I'm sure all good rescues have had adoption failures and have developed their own set of guidelines so they don't repeat mistakes. You have to know by now-there are a lot of kooks out there. I would be fine if an FBI background check was involved in the vetting process. I think honest, dedicated rescue volunteers form an expertise that most potential adopters can't match. I would be skeptical of critics, they may hidden agendas, especially individuals blogging on the internet as opposed to a journalist from an established newspaper.

Do you have links to these stories?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

We have a HUGE homeless animal problem in this country and it's getting worse and worse every day. Because of that there are hundreds of thousands of shelters, rescues and everything in between. Some are wonderful and others are not. Some have hearts in the right place but get in over their heads and become hoarders. Some have tons and tons of rules about adopters while others don't even do vet or home checks. Some require their dogs to be speutered while others just want their dogs adopted. Rescue is a very emotional business and I have seen many a rescue and many a rescuer blow up under the pressure of trying to accommodate the never ending flood of animals in need.









My experience with CL is that I would take anything I read on there with a grain of salt. I have seen rescues that I know are legit and take wonderful care of their animals get bashed on there by a disgruntled potential adopter or former volunteer. Yes there are rescues out there with major problems but I wouldn't believe everything you read on CL. 

I have been adopting and volunteering with rescues off and on for 20 years. I still have been turned down by certain rescues because I don't follow a conventional vaccination schedule. However I don't let it get to me: I will never buy an animal and know that I will always be able to find one who needs a good home, even if it takes a little more work.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I have worked with most of the GSD rescues in your state at one time or another and have always been impressed with their professional attitude and "dog first" philosophy. That being said, I am sure I haven't had contact with all the GSD rescues in your state, so I can't comment with a blanket statement about the all.
I will say that I have had a few applicants over the years that might think they were the perfect owner, but were very far from it. It didn't matter how well they paid their vet bills, or how many animals they had owned. They sucked as potential adopters and I turned them down.
I wouldn't let sour grapes on Craigslist (of all places) turn me off of exploring an option I was interested in exploring. 
Sheilah


----------



## GSDinOly (Apr 19, 2009)

Kudos guys. My mind is at ease, and your so right about the CL thing. I just can't help but look at CL sometimes, it never ceases to amaze me the amount of people that give up thier animals for the stupidest of reasons. I am also scanning for the "lost" to help people whos pets have gone missing, etc. I'd really like it to be the economy that is causing people to abandon their pets....but I don't know... Afterall, people have been doing it for years. Just maybe, in time, harsher penalties will be implemented to folks who dump thier pets. At any rate, 

Massi : I sure wish I did have a link, but I do not. I just searched but the posts have been removed. And like stated above, it was CL, go figure. So the link in my other post is all I could go on.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Chris, you made the following comment. 

"I would be turned own today, and I'd be fine with that. As I understand it, rescue dogs are special, most have one or two things to get over before they transform into great dogs."

Chris, don't bet on being turned down. I do foster work and home inspections; if the person is responsible and can provide a safe home why not allow the adoption.

Of course there are a few exeptions. For example, if the dog was a runner, the person had no fenced in yard and lived on a busy street I would deny.

As for the dogs having a few issues, not always. Some are about perfect, and require little additonal training.


----------



## cjjeanne (Apr 25, 2009)

I wanted to give everyone some information on the posts in WA on Craigslist. The reason the Rescues do not respond to the CL postings is that it only causes the attacks to continue. Volunteers and adopters of the Rescues know the good work being done. It is a policy of these Rescues to not continue the postings. They would be fighting with people who are cruel enough to post on CL. It only hurts the dogs in these Rescues who are looking for homes.

The people attacking the GSD rescues in WA were turned down from adopting NOT due to having an unfenced yard as they love to state but rather due to having rehomed pets in the past, never taking their pets to a vet, or leaving the dogs in a yard all day or all night long..(outdoor dogs). They just forget to tell the real reason why they are denied. The lies sound much better..

Unfortunately, if you read the postings very carefully, it is easy to pick up on why they are speaking negatively about the GSD rescues in WA. The 3 GSD rescues in WA and OR that I have seen, do have requirements, but have the same requirements..the WA, OR and BC Rescues for Shepherds have the same requirements and if people are turned down, unfortuantely, we all know how angry some people can get! I can personally say that the Shepherd rescues I am familiar with in WA, OR and MT would never put a dog down due to space. In fact, the GSD rescues in these states go above and beyond for the dogs most Shelters deem unadoptable. They take in the medical dogs, the dogs too aggressive in the Shelters that are slated for euthanasia. I have seen great work with these Rescues! I am sure they would love the help from people who truly love this breed!


----------



## MassiChewSits (Mar 10, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Timber1Chris, you made the following comment.
> 
> "I would be turned own today, and I'd be fine with that. As I understand it, rescue dogs are special, most have one or two things to get over before they transform into great dogs."
> 
> ...


Timber (Hi)

In my case, our regional rescue, has been described by themselves as a more conservative rescue. They have a fence and a "no children under 7" requirement . They expressed sound reasons for those guideines (safety of people,safety of the GSD,a justifiable fear of litigation are 3 I can list)I'm fine with that and even support them by paying a small membership fee. 

My impression is that they have a focus on making successful adoptions and the longterm survival of the rescue. I would suppose insurance gives them some protection from litigation, but how much? Are these rules in place because their policy requires them?
Since my wife and I may start a family and we don't yet have a fence, we are going the breeder route. Considering this is my first GSD a breeder is not a bad way to go, but I could see adopting a rescue in the future(if I prove a good owner).

I had a healthy discussion with a rescue board member about our sistuation. They would consider us for a senior dog, but my wife wants a puppy( I would be fine with a young adult,but the wife won that argument). As you may know rescue GSD puppies are very rare. The rescue board cautioned us about the potential pitfalls of a young family with a young,rambunctious GSD. My breeder interviewed my wife and I for four hours and thought we could handle it. Who to believe? We will see in July.

To tie this back up with the OP:
I understood my local rescue would not consider me the ideal candidate for a young rescue GSD. I tend to trust the judgment of rescue folks when it comes to placing rescue dogs.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

There is nothing you said, about the rescue or anything else I disagree with. However, I could introduce you to the most friendly child and human friendly GSD I have ever fostered.

The key is the right dog for the right home.

I do not agree with the rescues that have extremely strict requirements. Taking a dog, pup or senior is not about the rescues, it is about the family and the dog.

As for going the breeder route, please let us know what you are looking for in a GSD. Protection, loyalty, and defending your property and family, a great choice if you have the right breeder.

A more velcro dog, that never will bring concerns about biting or attacking others and simply appreciates a good home might be worth considering.

I have both, an expensive European GSD, and now about a dozen rescues through my home, one which I adopted. 

I did note you mentioned discussing the situation with a local rescue. 

In my part of the country, the midwest, rescue puppies are not rare, but they come from all over the US, and I wonder why we get so many. But we do, and they are adopted almost immediately.

I did not read this entire post again, but if you have time, let us know specifically what type of pup you are looking for. Of course, none are perfect, or perhaps none of us are perfect.


----------



## lovemyShepherd (Feb 10, 2006)

We don't adopt out to homes that own unspayed or unneutered animals.. It is a policy


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I am not sure why you even mentioned this, because my rescue has the same policy.


----------

